# Info required about Sharm el Sheik



## tinkerbell12 (Nov 18, 2011)

I currently work as a Paediatric Dietitian, I would like to move to egypt with my two children who are 5 and 7. Does anyone know how I would find out about jobs in hospitals and schools suitable for the children. I am nervous about being a woman on my own and have been told I would be mad to make the move as I would not be respected by native Egyptians as I am a woman. I would like to think I am quite a strong person, I have visited Egypt numourous times and have found some taxi drivers rude but everyone else has been very polite. I would not move if I could not provide for my children, but I'm fed up of the UK! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tinkerbell12 said:


> I currently work as a Paediatric Dietitian, I would like to move to egypt with my two children who are 5 and 7. Does anyone know how I would find out about jobs in hospitals and schools suitable for the children. I am nervous about being a woman on my own and have been told I would be mad to make the move as I would not be respected by native Egyptians as I am a woman. I would like to think I am quite a strong person, I have visited Egypt numourous times and have found some taxi drivers rude but everyone else has been very polite. I would not move if I could not provide for my children, but I'm fed up of the UK! Any help would be appreciated.




Hello and welcome to the forum

Do you speak Arabic?
Can you afford school fees plus after school care for two children... doctors and their assistants etc work here at night often until 11pm.. 6 days a week.
Are you watching the news?

Come on your own but to bring two small children on your own to these troubled lands is really not a wise decision 

Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

tinkerbell12 said:


> I currently work as a Paediatric Dietitian, I would like to move to egypt with my two children who are 5 and 7. Does anyone know how I would find out about jobs in hospitals and schools suitable for the children. I am nervous about being a woman on my own and have been told I would be mad to make the move as I would not be respected by native Egyptians as I am a woman. I would like to think I am quite a strong person, I have visited Egypt numourous times and have found some taxi drivers rude but everyone else has been very polite. I would not move if I could not provide for my children, but I'm fed up of the UK! Any help would be appreciated.


My advice would be....don't do it,and certainly not in these troubled times.I think you would find it extremely difficult to educate two children (whose education would have to be paid for) and also work when you are on your own,don't forget the school summer holidays are very long so you would have to pay someone to look after them while you were at work.You might be fed up with the UK but at this moment in time it is a better and safer place to be than Egypt.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I suppose if you could get a job at one of the big private hospitals and offered a descent wage it could work... However, given what is going on I doubt that would be possible these days. I would think you'd have better luck looking into one of the rich gulf states that pay western salaries (ie. Qatar, UAE ect...).


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Average price of rent Sharm - 2000 - 3200 LE per month (some employers will pay for rent)
Expenses (water and electric, security etc) 2000 - 5000 LE per month
Internet 150 - 250 LE per month (depends on package
Schooling - 20,000 LE
Average wages - 3000 - 12000 LE per month (work visas have limitations to skill)
Interest rates - higher interest - 3.9 - 5%
Certificates of deposit (interest rates) 9.25 - 10%

Expect a frugal life style, have an open mind and trust nobody as the money vampires will be happy to descend

If you intend to settle you need a nest egg of at least 50,000 LE for things such as furniture and of course expect the unexpected such as dental, medical etc 

You are best to approach private clinics, check yellow pages online


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I would advise you to please think long and hard about this. As others have said, things are a bit unsettled and bound to get worse. 

Also, please consider your children. I'm not sure what the caliber of schools are down there, but I'm guessing the selection is very limited. Why do you want to take your children away from their relatives back home? Also, you would be losing your support system. It's always helpful to have someone you trust to help out should the need arise. Egypt can be a tough place for a single mom....especially given what's to come in the next year or so.


----------



## tinkerbell12 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments. This is the exact reason I wanted to find out more as some people have told me to go for it and others have said i would be mad. Guess I had not factored in paying for school fees. I am aiming to come back again in March for a visit and to try and find out what my quality of life would be like away from the tourist trap. Is there an area in Sharm where most ex pats live?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tinkerbell12 said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. This is the exact reason I wanted to find out more as some people have told me to go for it and others have said i would be mad. Guess I had not factored in paying for school fees. I am aiming to come back again in March for a visit and to try and find out what my quality of life would be like away from the tourist trap. Is there an area in Sharm where most ex pats live?



Having a holiday here is nothing like living the life. 
Schools in Sharm are not good and residents there tend to move to Cairo to school their children (or so I have been told)
There are so many factors when you are coming as a single parent, not counting the guys that will think you are desperate for sex. Who will look after your child if he or she is ill and you still have to work? Who will look after you if you are sick? 
If you can get an expat package life will be easier but you don't get an expat package once you have arrived in Egypt as it must be sourced before hand.
Maiden


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Having a holiday here is nothing like living the life.
> Schools in Sharm are not good and residents there tend to move to Cairo to school their children (or so I have been told)
> There are so many factors when you are coming as a single parent, not counting the guys that will think you are desperate for sex. Who will look after your child if he or she is ill and you still have to work? Who will look after you if you are sick?
> If you can get an expat package life will be easier but you don't get an expat package once you have arrived in Egypt as it must be sourced before hand.
> Maiden


Good points raised however I have to disagree about schooling - St Joseph has a National / American section there is also Sharm College and the British School

St Joseph Saint Joseph International School - Welcome

Sharm el Sheikh College Welcome to SHARM EL SHEIKH COLLEGE

British School http://www.sharmbritishschool.com/

Expect lots of revision and a strain on your bank balance

In my opinion the schools are more strict than UK schools just like in the good old days and offer a good learning environment

The desperation for sex is in conjunction with desperation for a visa


----------



## tinkerbell12 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Maiden,
I always new if I did consider it, it would have to be at least a two year plan.....probably take me that long to learn Arabic anyway! (or I may have won the lottery by then!) I must say some of the men I have come across do scare me. I took the children over in October and everyone said it was unusual for a single woman to come over with her children. In reality the children always come first and although I have little support in the Uk, it probably would be even harder in another country. Your messages have been invaluable.


----------



## tinkerbell12 (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Paul for the link, I'll have a look at them.
Regards


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

tinkerbell12 said:


> Thanks Paul for the link, I'll have a look at them.
> Regards


Expect to set aside £200 plus each month for each child out of your wages for the school, they require half of the years schooling normally upfront at commencement, plus money for books and I believe the school fees do increase

In all honesty if you come to Sharm you will need to have access to at least £5 - 7K (or more) GBP for the year whilst you settle in

Sharm is NOT cheap some things are 1/3 cheaper than the UK some items are the same price or more than the UK, quality and selection of food and clothing can be an issue

Jobs are scarce, hours can be long and wages not the best and you will probably struggle unless you have access to a regular income..

Prices increase weekly in the food shops....

If you are buying your property be very careful but you can get a bargain in the residential areas, 2 beds go for £30 - 40K GBP


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

only on the website of the Saint Joseph school I can read about accreditation, but the international part is American. I know that it took years for the El Gouna school to get their accreditation.

Years ago my sons went to the Saint Joseph school in Hurghada, I can't recommend it.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

tinkerbell12 said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. This is the exact reason I wanted to find out more as some people have told me to go for it and others have said i would be mad. Guess I had not factored in paying for school fees. I am aiming to come back again in March for a visit and to try and find out what my quality of life would be like away from the tourist trap. Is there an area in Sharm where most ex pats live?


I lived in Sharm for 9 years and my reasons for leaving were totally because of my children. My husband and I decided there were not enough options for primary schooling and secondary education there is scarce to say the least. Sharm is one big tourist city so ex pats live all over and there is no getting away from the tourist industry.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

tinkerbell12 said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments. This is the exact reason I wanted to find out more as some people have told me to go for it and others have said i would be mad. Guess I had not factored in paying for school fees. I am aiming to come back again in March for a visit and to try and find out what my quality of life would be like away from the tourist trap. Is there an area in Sharm where most ex pats live?


Try El Hadaba it's a residential area anywhere around Sea Street is nice, St. Joseph School is almost across from the Sinai Clinic which is private, you can always send them your CV and it's within walking distance from the school, Sea Street Beach is sandy and public, (has security) no fee to get in but if you are coming as a single person expect to have Egyptian men introduce themselves

In honesty things have changed in Sharm el Sheikh and you do need money to live here - and you also need an open mind to finding rubbish here and there

If you are able to stick to a budget, be prepared for suprises and unexpected expenses, a frugal lifestyle then go for it but my gut feeling tells me you will struggle

Sharm has it's benefits that it has year round fantastic weather, lovely beaches and it's a great place to raise kids but dig a bit deeper and the average person finds it challenging

You will also need to be resourceful to keep your kids entertained, you either find that you all pull together and get stronger or sink, certainly you would leave with lots of character and experience


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tinkerbell12 said:


> Thanks Maiden,
> I always new if I did consider it, it would have to be at least a two year plan.....probably take me that long to learn Arabic anyway! (or I may have won the lottery by then!) I must say some of the men I have come across do scare me. I took the children over in October and everyone said it was unusual for a single woman to come over with her children. In reality the children always come first and although I have little support in the Uk, it probably would be even harder in another country. Your messages have been invaluable.




You may have little support in the UK but you will have zero support in a foreign land that is going through a revolution.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

This is very true, you will receive zero support

You will not learn Arabic in two years, it is a difficult language

Certainly winning the lottery would help, if you buy your place **and registered through the courts** I believe you cannot resell within 5 years, however I am not sure so you would need to be certain you are going to be permanent

I think many people come here on holiday and want to escape from life's problems and see it as a cheap destination but it is expensive

If you are very lucky to find work keep in mind that many clinics etc are open until 11pm working hours here are different and there is a chance your children would be left at home alone at times

There are other expenses as well you would have unless you rent furnished - and certainly most furniture in those situations might be suitable for Egyptian workers but not Europeans unless you have an open mind

Expect expenses like:

Fridge 1600 - 2000 LE
Washing machine 1300 - 2000 LE
Cooker 1800 - 2000 LE
Wardrobes ?
Bed (and bedding, pillows)
Dishes etc
Curtains
Paint & DIY
Sofa ?
Coffee table
TV 1800 - 3000 LE
Christmas
Birthdays
Clothing

Some places that are not furnished don't even have lights or water heater as Egyptians take them as they move, buying new ones and getting them fitted etc can prove a challenge as can various repairs that only become apparent after you move in and landlords do little if anything to make places comfortable

Every piastre adds up - the water out the tap in Sharm cannot be used for drinking, some people do but it can make you ill and even cause over time problems with kidney and bladder so you need to use bottled water which is about 17 LE for a large 19 litre bottle then you need to buy a cooler to place it on which is about 600 LE

Also keep in mind that if you are in a resort complex you might not have a telephone line to receive phone calls from your family and mobile calls are expensive, you would really need ADSL and Skype, getting mail such as birthday cards and gifts from the UK is also problematic and in most instances requires DHL as mail gets lost

I hope that gives you and other people who are in holiday mode the perspective that all is not what it seems from the outside

I feel Sharm is a place to retire rather than work and live...or retire and set up a business if you have the relevant investment / case study / feasibility study


----------



## noa (Nov 20, 2011)

Dear Sirs, your replies to this issue were very interesting, specially the one from Mr. Paul Ashton mentioning prices. My family should be moving to Sharm by the beggining of next year. My husband would work as an engineer in a project with a Spanish company. At first, conditions offered are not bad but before accepting it we must be sure of how much life would cost in there so we don´t find out later the conditions offered were not as good as we had thought.

* We are: my husband, I and our 1,8 year old baby
* Our stay should be from 2 - 3 years
* I would have the intention to work during my stay. My professional skills are related to International Business, Import, Export and Logistics

1) Rental: the only website I could find was villarenters but I believe it is focused in short periods and most rentals are required to be paid in Pounds. Are there other links you could recomend? As per Mr. Paul´s info, rental could be up to 3200 LE. Is it possible finding a nice place, furnished with 3-4 bedrooms at this price? Are there any special conditions required in Sharm in order to make a rental (advanced payment, Bank guarantees...)? I have read here general prices increase every week. Are rentals safe?

2) Schools: by the time we move, the baby will be 2 and we would like him to start at shcool. I have checked on Saint Joseph´s and at British`s and both take babies from 2 years old. The other English one is for up to 3 years old. Mr. Paul has mentioned expenses of 20,000 LE for school. That would be annual, correct? How much could cost us materials and other taxes not included in the regular fee?

3) Car: we would need a car. Is there any link where I could find info regarding prices? (2nd hand would be just fine) Is maintenance very expensive in there?

4) Job: I have also read here jobs are getting difficult latelly. Does anybody know if, in my area (Internation, Import, Export, Logistics), I would have any possibilities in Sharm?

5) House expenses: Mr. Paul has mentioned up to 5,000 LE in order to pay water, eletricity, etc... I was really surprised with this amount (more than rental!). A 3 beds house, living 3-4 ppl could spend that amount or more? Are these prices also increasing all the time?

Thank you in advanced for your help. I am looking forward to hear from you. 
Rgds.,
Gabriela


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

gabriela said:


> Dear Sirs, your replies to this issue were very interesting, specially the one from Mr. Paul Ashton mentioning prices. My family should be moving to Sharm by the beggining of next year. My husband would work as an engineer in a project with a Spanish company. At first, conditions offered are not bad but before accepting it we must be sure of how much life would cost in there so we don´t find out later the conditions offered were not as good as we had thought.
> 
> * We are: my husband, I and our 1,8 year old baby
> * Our stay should be from 2 - 3 years
> ...


In answer to your questions:

1. Rental: prices in Sharm have been discounted due to the current situation it is not very likely that you will find anything lower or of a European standard at that price range, landlords do very little in the way of repairs. If you are looking at a higher standard then you need a complex, expect to listen to Abba music blaring out and little privacy. Keep in mind many places are not furnished and those which are furnished might not be to your liking so expect to fork out £3 to £5K, it's simple things like bedding, TV, washing machine etc that all add up. Rental normally require a deposit of one month or what they call "insurance" Also keep in mind that people seem to charge foreigners 1000 LE more per month. A private rental is a starter and you can try a forum like "Sharm Woman" just to get a feel for things

2. Schools, that is an approx price per year, contact the school and also expect to pay for books etc about 3000 LE

3. Car, don't expect something that would be considered road worthy in the UK or what would pass and MOT repairs are very subjective, prices again vary for foreigner and Egyptian standards of parts vary and expect headaches arranging and getting repairs, I had a friend who waited 2 weeks where his car just stood there and when he got it back it was not repaired in a correct manner

4. Work: Your resident visa (if granted) does not allow you to work. If you are looking to do an investment and are networking expect people who are only too happy to help you who have bad intentions. Sharm is tourism based so your prospects are limited and you need a case study and feasibility study to look at profit margins and return on investment. Unless you are proactive and been here for a while you will not have the contacts for your skill set and your employment prospects are bleak

5. House expenses: 5000 LE must be a mistake, utilities can be around 500 - 1000 LE


*In my personal opinion Sharm is NOT a place to come and live and work as you work to live, it is a place to retire and have a business investment on the side where you can develop a portfolio simply to keep busy and have your mind active
*

People might disagree with me but I am speaking about my lifestyle and the way I have budgeted myself, to settle here is a big move and if you are looking to buy property, invest and have some money to play with and have a lifestyle where you are relaxed but still need money coming in, you really need to bring with you £150 - 200K GBP

I understand your stay will only be 2 - 3 years however expect to be spending and losing money - and have the prospect that not much is coming in

In a nutshell these are my calculations but will differ from everyone else

School - 20,000 LE per child, p/a misc expenses (fees vary and increase)
Rent - 2000 - 3200 LE per month basic however some people pay 5000 LE per month
Food 1000 LE per week 
Settling in, various expenses 1st year 30,000 - 50,000 LE 
Investment to start a business which might fail 50,000 LE
Property to buy 300,000 - 700,000 LE (basic)

*In a nutshell to have an average lifestyle AFTER you have paid rent and schooling you really need about 7000 - 10,000 LE per month for bills, utilities, food, drinking water but lifestyle choices vary, what might be suitable for me is not suitable for you*

While it might used to be "come to Sharm, it's cheap" it's not, while *some things *might be 1/3 the price of the UK keep in mind you will not have a European income and people get paid here 1/3 what they would in Europe and your wages would be lots lower - and if you are providing a business development service to Egyptians they are on a tight budget as well

The political climate and economy is as such you are best putting off such a move - unless you have money - and if you are thinking well if I don't find the work I want I will work in a hotel etc - think again, hotels and tourism is down and work permits are rarely issued, and if you did manage to secure work expect long hours and a crap wage of 3000 LE per month

There is also a question mark over resident permits where some are being rejected...unless you meet certain criteria, and as its Egypt those "rules" probably vary from office to office and the person you have on the day..see here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...4969-when-renew-resident-visa-due-expire.html

God forbid as well you or your family get ill here, have money set aside for that as well "just in case"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gabriela said:


> Dear Sirs, your replies to this issue were very interesting, specially the one from Mr. Paul Ashton mentioning prices. My family should be moving to Sharm by the beggining of next year. My husband would work as an engineer in a project with a Spanish company. At first, conditions offered are not bad but before accepting it we must be sure of how much life would cost in there so we don´t find out later the conditions offered were not as good as we had thought.
> 
> * We are: my husband, I and our 1,8 year old baby
> * Our stay should be from 2 - 3 years
> ...




Hello and welcome to the forum.

I do not live in Sharm so cannot help you there however, if your husband has been offered a job here then he should be on an expat package, your rent should be paid or at least a huge chunk of it, school fees should be negotiated as should a car and driver..
I would go back and have a good look at what they are offering and if rent etc is not included then renegotiate. Do not forget a private medical plan, although health care is fairly cheap it should also be part of your package.

Good luck

Maiden


----------



## noa (Nov 20, 2011)

Dear Maiden and Mr. Paul, thank you so much for your replies and detailed information. 

* My husband will surelly have and expact pack and that includes:

- rental including taxes regarding the contract and "insurance" (roof has not been decided yet and should be in discussion in near future). Taxes, water, eletricity, gas and other are NOT included. Buying a property is not our intention AT ALL.

- a car for him but not for me, that´s why we would need to buy another one

- total health insurance

- a fixed amount for the baby education

- other needs we found out, must be negotiated.

We have lived in different countries before but it will be the first time with our baby. As per our previouslly experiences we are aware the poorest is the country the most difficult and expensive life is.

1. Rental: the idea would be sth completelly furnished, I have checked on "SharmWomen" as you have suggested. 

2. School: I had contacted both schools and by the time I have sent you the first message only Saint James had replied but did not inform prices. Today I got British´s reply and prices for 2011 in Pre-Foundation are 2490 EUROS/year + 450 EUROS fee non-refundable. The difficult part is they have a waiting list and do not guarantee the place.

3. Car: Company will provide my husband a car but I was wondering to have another one for me. That should be analysed carefully. Taxies could be a choice in order to avoid buying a car, is there a good taxi service in Sharm? How expensive are they? Maybe a leasing could be a choice. This kind of service (leasing) have a reasonable price in Spain but maybe they are not available in Egypt or they are and result very expensive. Do you know anything about it?

4. Work: As per possible difficulties in order to have a regular job and incoming, we should plan living with my husband´s incomes. 

5. Expenses: Quoting Mr. Pauls message "Expenses (water and electric, security etc) 2000 - 5000 LE per month". Is it incorrect then? Should I consider 500 - 1000 LE instead?

6. Health: Our health insurance should cover everything however I wonder if there are good hospitals and professionals there. Are there?

7. Visa: Company will be in charge of our visas. No visa, no moving.

Again, I thank you for dedicating your time in replying my questions.
Best Regards,
Gabriela


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gabriela said:


> Dear Maiden and Mr. Paul, thank you so much for your replies and detailed information.
> 
> * My husband will surelly have and expact pack and that includes:
> 
> ...




Dear Gabriela 

I do not know sharm so cannot give specific answers.

Your husbands company car... most companies make the car available to the wife if the husband is not using it, more so when you first arrive and the wife has a great deal of running around to set up a home. Taxis are cheap, the best option is to find a taxi driver that you like and get his number and use him all the time, people will recommend someone to you.

Plan on living on your husbands salary, if you are lucky to find work it will be low paid regardless of your profession and your nationality, you will earn more than an Egyptian but it will still be low paid.

Have a read of the stickies at the top of the page as these will give you information.

Maiden


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

gabriela said:


> Dear Maiden and Mr. Paul, thank you so much for your replies and detailed information.
> 
> 2. School: I had contacted both schools and by the time I have sent you the first message only Saint James had replied but did not inform prices. Today I got British´s reply and prices for 2011 in Pre-Foundation are 2490 EUROS/year + 450 EUROS fee non-refundable. The difficult part is they have a waiting list and do not guarantee the place.
> 
> ...


2. School: School fees increase, also keep in mind costs for books and if education progresses to year 11 and 12 there might be a trip required every 3 months to Cairo for exams however schools should be able to quote I am not a represenative or in charge of accounts

5. Expenses: Tap water price is 9 - 12le per cubic metre however I have an issue where water is 20le per cubic and the property is bought, bill was about 240le for the month, electric 55 le for the month, some people pay double if the property is rented, no idea of gas, this does not include drinking water which can vary in price from 3le to 17le for 19 litres, expect to use 3 x 19 litres per week or more. The 3le per 19litres is if you trust the people who go around selling water who scream "maya chot". Security for the watchman who does odd jobs is 50le however they liked to charge foreign people 100le pe month. If you budget expect to spend 1000le- 12000 per week on groceries however inflation is rising and at 11%

So as follows:

Tap water 250 - 300 le per month
Electric (no air con) 50 - 100 le per month
Gas 50 - 70le per month (bottled)
Groceries 4000 - 5000le per month (basic)
Security 50 -100le per month.

6. Healthcare: 80 - 120le per GP appointment, blood tests (basic) 50le per test (RBC) urine test 20 - 30le each, complex blood tests 600 - 800le or more..medication (varies 12le - 120le) antibiotics seem to be expensive. There are 2 very good clinics in Sharm who are private, avoid the Pyramid Hospital..which is public. Dental is 1/3rd the price you pay in the UK and I know of 1 excellent dentist

7. Visa - renewed for Sharm in El Tor - the situation could change and I have heard of visa renewals being rejected based on passport holder nationality

Taxi price varies agree before you get inside - Naama or Hadaba to Nabq 40le each way, Naama to Hadaba 10 - 15le each way however the pesky mini bus is 3le etc but they often are full of workers who stare and there have been reports of theft and harassment on them

I really think after your rent and school is paid you need about 7000 - 10,000le per month to get by for food and bills (if you want any quality of life) I have given the variance in figure as everyones life style is different and you need to take into account treats like going out or birthday's etc GP, dentist etc

If you have a large dog Canido dry dog food is about 2000 le for a large bag that lasts a month, I feel that in this day and age a large scary dog offers good security and there are many street dogs (that could have bad habits and not be around small kids) that make loyal pets however I believe there is a society in Sharm that offers rehomed animals and Sharm Woman has a section where they are listed as "free pets" Be warned however dogs do get stolen and I feel a large gate and ornate bars on the window are essential - if you apartment does not have them the average price for a iron monger in Rowesat to make them charges about 7,000 LE and the work is of excellent quality

Hope that helps you and others..

It's not as cheap as people think


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> 2. School: School fees increase, also keep in mind costs for books and if education progresses to year 11 and 12 there might be a trip required every 3 months to Cairo for exams however schools should be able to quote I am not a represenative or in charge of accounts
> 
> 5. Expenses: Tap water price is 9 - 12le per cubic metre however I have an issue where water is 20le per cubic and the property is bought, bill was about 240le for the month, electric 55 le for the month, some people pay double if the property is rented, no idea of gas, this does not include drinking water which can vary in price from 3le to 17le for 19 litres, expect to use 3 x 19 litres per week or more. The 3le per 19litres is if you trust the people who go around selling water who scream "maya chot". Security for the watchman who does odd jobs is 50le however they liked to charge foreign people 100le pe month. If you budget expect to spend 1000le- 12000 per week on groceries however inflation is rising and at 11%
> 
> ...


2000 for dog food!!! 

I know cat food is expensive and I buy chickens, tinned fish and dry food rather than pay for a tin of whiskers at 15 Le.. but 500le a week to feed a dog!!


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> 2000 for dog food!!!
> 
> I know cat food is expensive and I buy chickens, tinned fish and dry food rather than pay for a tin of whiskers at 15 Le.. but 500le a week to feed a dog!!



My mistake - the dog food I get costs 200LE per month, that is for the dried Canido 

As a treat the dogs will get anything else left on the table such as potatoes, vegetables, pasta I know not the best but it seems to make the coat glossy

If you are looking at canned food which is all imported it's 20 - 30LE for a large can per day 900LE to feed an animal per month is too much

The canido is also eaten by the cats

I can't help thinking people want to come to Egypt to get away from it all and have a cheap retreat but it does not work out that way esp when it comes to clothes not to mention quality is an issue and returning items is problematic :boxing:

Gone are the days as well of finding everything in one place, no such thing as Argos, Homebase, Primark, Tesco

The greatest threat to any foreigner is that the majority of people WILL take advantage of foreigners, even those who appear to be friends do not always have pure intentions. It's just a case of realising the 2 scams - white scams and black scams


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

As a qualified primary teacher having worked in Sharm, I just wanted to say if you care for your child's education do not move to Sharm. 

The choice and quality of schools are very very poor, read on the in the revolution part), the thread about visas a lot about them there- it went off topic.At present, the British school which is considered the best, has no head teacher,mostly unqualified teachers although they do have *some* qualified. It has a lot of problems. The other schools will hire anybody who can speak English, no qualifications needed!!

Besides the schools, I cannot understand people considering/wanting to move to Egypt at this time esp if you have young children. I choose to be here and have been for years but would I encourage people to move here at the moment well ....... all you have to do is look at the news!


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

cutiepie said:


> As a qualified primary teacher having worked in Sharm, I just wanted to say if you care for your child's education do not move to Sharm.
> 
> The choice and quality of schools are very very poor, read on the in the revolution part), the thread about visas a lot about them there- it went off topic.At present, the British school which is considered the best, has no head teacher,mostly unqualified teachers although they do have *some* qualified. It has a lot of problems. The other schools will hire anybody who can speak English, no qualifications needed!!
> 
> Besides the schools, I cannot understand people considering/wanting to move to Egypt at this time esp if you have young children. I choose to be here and have been for years but would I encourage people to move here at the moment well ....... all you have to do is look at the news!


I feel Sharm is a better place to raise children than the UK and looking at the school books they are more indepth than the UK however 2 hours of 121 revision are needed each night, the schools are more strict than the UK

In the UK there are cuts in public sector spending, university is expensive and jobs are few and far between, an education is not overly relevant.

I have no current formal qualifications and have done very well for myself, you do not make money working for other people, developing a business acumen requires hard work and perseverance and I feel there are more opportunities to develop a business portfolio in Egypt than in the UK..there is no such thing as luck but being at the right place at the right time, being proactive and networking seem to help 

*People might differ from my opinion but I will say time and time again Sharm is NOT a place to bring family to work but to retire or semi retire and develop a portfolio to keep busy or you will work to live and NOT be able to enjoy Egypt *


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

cutiepie said:


> At present, the British school which is considered the best, has no head teacher,mostly unqualified teachers although they do have *some* qualified. It has a lot of problems.


All the teachers at the British school are qualified teachers.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

No they are not just take the foundation 2 teacher for example.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Can't edit my post on phone look at their website a total of 2teachers have QTS after their names ie qualified teacher status,if all the rest were qualified then they would also have this!! Yes Pe teacher has a teaching qualification but that is from Egypt.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know the issues people are having with schooling in Sharm

The teachers at St. Joseph do a fantastic job and work very hard and I have heard good things about the British School and Sharm College

It's imperative however parents take a proactive role in revision rather than take a back seat like many but not all people do in the UK

It's refreshing to see a child come home with homework or projects on an almost daily basis, report cards are issued at St Joseph every 3 months rather than once per year in the UK and teachers give feed back and raise any relevant concerns

I believe they could put more emphasis on conservation issues but that's about it, I can say I have proof of children doing more progress in Sharm through the personalised approach and friendly safe atmosphere... and one child in particular getting straight A's in everything when then did not happen in the UK and enjoy school (except getting up early)

Approach *any *of the schools mentioned and see for yourself :clap2:

It's great to see a school that if children misbehave teachers say it as it is without fear of reprisal of political correctness


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Lol straight A's in st josephs!!!! I know for a fact all grades are changed and not accurate just to keep the fee paying parents happy. Wonder why they are getting straight A's there when they weren't before!

I do agree Sharm is a nice place for children to grow up .There are lots of good things about it,but do not simply take the advice of somebody who said in a post just earlier education is not important!

Anyway I hope these people make the best choice for their children.


----------

